# Weather by location next AC



## koolwala (Jul 15, 2015)

What if in the next Animal crossing game It would ask for your general area and in the game it would copy the weather predictions or current weather? Idk just a random thought and I think its a cool idea.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 15, 2015)

koolwala said:


> What if in the next Animal crossing game It would ask for your general area and in the game it would copy the weather predictions or current weather? Idk just a random thought and I think its a cool idea.



It might work for say, when days are sunny or cloudy, but consider that not all locations have varied weather. It wouldn't be too fun if someone lived where it's a certain condition all the time because they wouldn't have too much variety!

It's a nice thought, but logically it wouldn't work. I wish it could somehow.


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 15, 2015)

i think it would be really cool for people who live in nicer climates, but i would hate to have my town mimic winter!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 15, 2015)

That's actually really cool! I hope they do something like that!

Maybe the player could be of different races? And the amount of tan you would have depending on race? The colour of the player doesn't really bother me because I'm half latino, but it would be nice. Perhaps it could come up in conversation with Kapp'n or Rover or whoever "So, what background are you?". Just a thought.

And maybe you could make juices in the next game with a juice stand PWP or something and put the fruits into an edible use, instead of being able to eat them and they do nothing.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 15, 2015)

That seems cool, but it wouldn't be as nice for me in the winter. It doesn't snow here!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

That would be a neat idea, but as said above people who live in areas where it doesn't snow would totally miss out on that. And same the other way around, areas with prolonged winters would miss out on more summery months.


----------



## TerryMartin (Jul 15, 2015)

I would hate to miss out on Snow since it doesn't Snow in my Area of California.. But it's a nice idea


----------



## Hipster (Jul 15, 2015)

TerryMartin said:


> I would hate to miss out on Snow since it doesn't Snow in my Area of California.. But it's a nice idea



Omg that would be cool.. but just like what he said, It doesn't snow in california haha.. and I really love snow which is why I play acnl in the winter :'P


----------



## Akimari (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe you could have the option to turn on weather to match up with your real life location? That way people who have non-varied weather conditions can still experience different conditions


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 15, 2015)

I wouldn't enjoy that. I live in California, so it'd be either sunny or cloudy most of the time. Barely any rain, no snow. Really boring.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 15, 2015)

I live in Phoenix where we have three seasons:
-Not As Hot
-Hot
-Holy Bejeezus,it's Hot!

There wouldn't be much variety in a town based on Southwestern U.S. weather stats.I'd like to be able to adjust the weather a bit in the next game.I really don't like a lot of rain so if I could dial it back that would be a good thing.


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, in that case I would never see the sun again, not even in-game.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jul 15, 2015)

Big fat no from me. I don't need 5 months of in game snow.


----------



## Klave (Jul 15, 2015)

I feel like sometimes there's a nice feeling escaping the real world and its weather included to play Animal Crossing. It's your own little place that has its own weather that you can get lost im or absorbed into it completely.


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2015)

Strangely, the weather is changing for me often and i matches the weather where im at xD


----------



## Locket (Jul 15, 2015)

It's a good idea! Though, we should have an option for this. Then the people in one weather climates don't have to deal with just one type of weather all the time.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't think it would be a good idea.

Where I live, we get all four seasons. If people don't, though, they may not like this idea.


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

lol uk weather changes all the time

there's no way that the game would be able to go by weather forecasts or w/e bc a lot of countries have unpredictable weather


----------



## Locket (Jul 15, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> I live in Phoenix where we have three seasons:
> -Not As Hot
> -Hot
> -Holy Bejeezus,it's Hot!
> ...



That's like ours too,

-IT"S FREEZING
-OK, it's hot
-IT"S TOO HOT
-I"M ON FIRE
-It's nice
-it's chilly
-IT"S FREEZING


Ahh... Deserts.
(I'm in A cold desert, 125 degree difference!)


----------



## Murray (Jul 15, 2015)

it doesn't even bother to invert the seasons for the southern hemisphere so I somehow doubt this would happen


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

It would be cool, but I think that might take away from the escape aspect in Animal Crossing. Being able to pop on when it's a gross rainy day and enjoy the sun is always lovely.


----------



## b0nes (Jul 19, 2015)

yeah kinda ruins the escapism element of the game for me.. i live in northern england so its pretty much rain constantly for all four seasons, and that would suck to play.


----------



## Gaby (Jul 19, 2015)

I would love that if I lived in a place where I'd get all four seasons. Unfortunately, I don't. It's always hot and humid where I live and we rarely (once every few years?) get snow. It would suck if my game were like that, but the idea is nice. For the most part my game is pretty right on anyway, since it's usually raining IRL whenever it's raining in-game xD


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

That sounds cool.


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

ooo I'm down sounds awesome


----------

